# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه برای کاردانی ها

## Serat

سلام
من رفتم پلیس+10 گفت کاردانی هایی که قبل از سنوات مجاز تحصیلی 2/5 سال فارغ التحصیل می شوند از نظر نظام وظیفه مشکلی ندارند.
و گفت کد نظام وظیفه رو دفترچه رو مطالعه کن والا منکه از این قسمت سر در نیاوردم من شامل کدوم یکی از اینام؟ حرفی از کاردانی نزده  :Yahoo (35): 
این همه کاردانی ثبت نام می کنن تو کنکور کدوم رو میزنن ؟

----------


## Serat

یه نظری فحشی چیزی بگید خب

----------

